# Reds/stripers/specs in escambia???



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas for fishing the mouth of the river near jims early morning?? do you reccomend top water for reds/specs? I heard the stripers like live shrimp? Any ideas would be helpful. Ive fished this area for years but havnt been out in a while, just wondering whats hitting on what. Should I Fish more of the mouth in the morning or up the river near woodbine or simpson?? Thanks


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Was there today (SAT) and caught some really nice reds on spinnerbaits while Bass fishing


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

went out of swamp house early sunday morning. got about 10 short reds and two nice stripers on KVD 1.5's.


----------

